

Ask HN: How do you get someone to help with the CSS on an open source project? - Corrado

I've tried to get some web design friends to help out but no one seems the least bit interested.  The site itself is very simple and straightforward and shouldn't have any fancy design elements; Flying logos, mad drop down menus, scrolling backgrounds need not apply.  I just need someone to spiff it up a bit.  Maybe tweak the forms so they don't look like a$$.  Or style the buttons so they look the good on all platforms.  That kind of thing.<p>I was going to look for some CSS designers on-line but there are sooooo many that I don't even know where to start.  Any hints would be appreciated.
======
ZenzerNet
Use one of the CSS frameworks, like Blueprint. I'm no designer, but it's easy
even for me to box everything up to look pretty good. Plenty of whitespace
helps :)

